# Baby Toad



## Vilatus (May 25, 2018)

Hi guys! 

I just wanted to share these because I thought this little guy was cute. He was just a bit bigger than a mini reese's cup!

I took these with my Nikon D3300 and the 18-55mm kit lens. 

Constructive criticism is welcome, but keep in mind I'm a total newbie!












Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rosh4u (May 26, 2018)

Indeed Cute set of images shared!


----------



## Jeff15 (May 26, 2018)

Cute set of images....


----------



## Fujidave (May 26, 2018)

Good set of shots of this cute little guy.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

Really nice set, can I ask your settings? I really like the low perspective of the first one and fourth one.  Just as a side note, try numbering them as it makes it easier to refer too.  My only real crit is they are slightly dark?


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Really nice set, can I ask your settings? I really like the low perspective of the first one and fourth one.  Just as a side note, try numbering them as it makes it easier to refer too.  My only real crit is they are slightly dark?


I actually had my camera on programmed auto for this because I'd already harassed the little guy a lot. 

But for the fourth shot it was F9.0, 1/320 s, ISO 3200. Exact same for the first, except 1/250 s rather than 1/320 s.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

Vilatus said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > Really nice set, can I ask your settings? I really like the low perspective of the first one and fourth one.  Just as a side note, try numbering them as it makes it easier to refer too.  My only real crit is they are slightly dark?
> ...


 ah i see, I wouldn't of used f/9 for shots like this, f/5.6 or even f6.3 would of done the job.  Once you get comfortable with the camera, trying using Aperture Priority mode next time to give yourself a bit more control.


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Vilatus said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...



Thank you, I'll keep that in mind! I was wanting to leave the little guy be as quick as possible rather than having to fiddle with the camera a bunch and stress him out! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

Vilatus said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > Vilatus said:
> ...


No worries, and its great that you were thinking about the wellbeing of the wee guy.  If you're serious about getting into Wildlife/Birds etc, most of the time you'll be running around in Aperture Priority mode, set to your desired f-stop. I normal roll with Auto-ISO and have my minimum shutter speed set depending on what I'm photographing.  example being if I'm photographing birds in flight my minimum shutter speed will be set to 1/2000.  I have a D3300 (well my g.f uses it now) so if you have any questions I'll try and help you as best I can.


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> Vilatus said:
> 
> 
> > birdbonkers84 said:
> ...



Yeah, poor thing was a bit freaked out about the giant human standing over him lmao

Oh, thank you so much! I'm just doing it as a hobby, but it's good to know what works best. I'll go in and set everything up right. 

I actually do have one question for you, I'm not sure if you can help but it's worth a shot. I've got a Sigma 150-500 that I use for bird photography, but I'm using it with an adapter because it's for a Sony camera. (It was a lot more expensive for a nikon fit, like $200-300) No matter what I do my images seem to come out a bit blurry. Do you think it's like that because I have to use an adapter?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (May 28, 2018)

Most likely too slow a shutter speed, could be missed focus, difficult to tell without an example.

Nice shots on the toad, I agree they are a little underexposed.


----------



## weepete (May 28, 2018)

That's where I'd take it.

Here's the histogram of the original:





And the edit:


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

weepete said:


> Most likely too slow a shutter speed, could be missed focus, difficult to tell without an example.
> 
> Nice shots on the toad, I agree they are a little underexposed.



Its not the shutter speed I don't think, I've tried upping it and it doesn't really make much of a difference. It could be the focus, but I don't think so. I don't have trouble with my other lenses... I'll attach a shot below.

The goose was with my 50-200mm Nikon lens, and my dog was with my Sigma 150-500 lens for Sony. Everything looks crisp in my viewfinder, but then is slightly blurry like that. I'm unsure as to what I'm doing wrong but its ruined a few shots I really liked... I can provide some more pictures for you if you need, though it would probably be better to PM so we don't go too off topic here.

Thank you! I've been told that a few times with different photos, I'll try and keep that in mind in the future.





Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (May 28, 2018)

You maybe back or front focusing requiring a calibration and micro adjustment for that lens.  One thing you can try is using CDAF.   I am not familiar with Nikons but from what I read is if you put it in Live View it will use CDAF.   CDAF will give you perfect focus, it never requires micro adjustment.  So to test the lens put the camera in Live View and see if your image is sharp in focus.   If it is then most likely you require micro adjustment.  If not then there may be an issue with the lens or camera/adapter/lens combo.


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

BrentC said:


> You maybe back or front focusing requiring a calibration and micro adjustment for that lens.  One thing you can try is using CDAF.   I am not familiar with Nikons but from what I read is if you put it in Live View it will use CDAF.   CDAF will give you perfect focus, it never requires micro adjustment.  So to test the lens put the camera in Live View and see if your image is sharp in focus.   If it is then most likely you require micro adjustment.  If not then there may be an issue with the lens or camera/adapter/lens combo.



I believe this is the case, thank you! Its sharp both in live view and just my viewfinder, but blurry somewhat if I were to only use my viewfinder. I'll try adjusting it sometime soon.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentC (May 28, 2018)

Vilatus said:


> BrentC said:
> 
> 
> > You maybe back or front focusing requiring a calibration and micro adjustment for that lens.  One thing you can try is using CDAF.   I am not familiar with Nikons but from what I read is if you put it in Live View it will use CDAF.   CDAF will give you perfect focus, it never requires micro adjustment.  So to test the lens put the camera in Live View and see if your image is sharp in focus.   If it is then most likely you require micro adjustment.  If not then there may be an issue with the lens or camera/adapter/lens combo.
> ...



Actually take a shot in live view and check the resulting image.  Not how it looks in the viewfinder.  If the image is still out of focus taking it in live view then there is some other issue.


----------



## Vilatus (May 28, 2018)

BrentC said:


> Vilatus said:
> 
> 
> > BrentC said:
> ...



I apologize if I wasn't clear- I did take a shot that way and as far as I can tell it worked. I haven't had the opportunity to blow it up on my computer yet though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 28, 2018)

Not a bad set. You will soon be your worse critic as you learn. Keep shooting, posting and reading the forum!


----------

